# Lamancha toggenburg cross



## Mason&lily (Feb 8, 2016)

I purchased a little lamancha toggenburg doeling , does Any one have this crossing ?how do you like them . She will be my first milk goat, and my first standard goat. She comes from registered stock. She looks like a lamancha but has the toggenburg coloring and markings. I also purchased a Nigerian buckling from the same woman (she is pretty big into showing and bleeding ). He also is from registered stock but couldn't be because his moms papers were lost. I plan on using him to breed the cross doeling to make a smaller milker. Does any one have these crossings ? I will also breed him to my Nigerian doe and 3/4 Nigerian 1/4 alpine doe


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 8, 2016)

The women I bought them from has a lamancha toggenburg milk doe and said she was one of her best milkers


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 8, 2016)

i know some LaMamcha breeders who have crossed with a Togg Buck and registered as Experimental Grades
There is a Togg breeder with really quality animals
They breed back to LaMamcha and you see American LaMamchas with Swiss markings from past crosses with Toggs and Alpines
If she came from a good LaMamcha and a good Togg hopefully you will have a nice animal
If you want to cross with a Nigerian go for it


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 8, 2016)

I would like to breed her to my Nigerian then keep a doeling and see how she turns out , then I would look to see if I can find a nice lamamcha buck and breed it to her the second time, then take her doeling from her first kidding and ether breed to a Nigerian or mini lamamcha


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 9, 2016)

Do you have a picture of her?  That sounds like an interesting cross!


----------



## Mason&lily (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 15, 2016)

She is beautiful! I love the diaper you have on her.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 12, 2016)

Here is a updated picture of hershe is the sweetest and most loving goat I've ever met


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 13, 2016)

I've seen severl Lamancha/Togg crosses. I love their color.

Several years ago a senior Lamancha Togg won Best Doe in Show at a show I was at too.


----------



## SteveElms (May 14, 2016)

That's an interesting cross and she's cute too. We are thinking about crossing one of our toggs with our Nigerian dwarf buck this fall.


----------

